# Perfume adverts



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Anybody else think perfume adverts are stupid, with stupid woman behaving sexy but looking gormless... :frown2:


ray.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Anybody else think perfume adverts are stupid, with stupid woman behaving sexy but looking gormless... :frown2:
> 
> ray.


Not just the women the men look just as gormless on the adverts for mens smelly stuff. saw one today around lunchtime, totally inappropriate for viewing at that time, thank goodness grandchildren weren't there.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

As I always tell my husband, Ray, you're NOT the target market!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Woman mincing about selling perfume is a million miles from woman and girls buying the stuff, I have never seen anybody acting like the adverts when they have a splash of the stuff at the back of their ears.. 

A bit like top gear charging around sideways in quarter of a million pond cars, smoke pouring from the tyres, who would do that?...

ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

There's always one... or three!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I know a few who have done that with the tyres.>> Not quite as an expensive vehicle though.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I still don't understand Johnny Depp driving to the desert and digging a hole..............what's he on ?


tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ray. Nobody eats a cadburys Flake like this but who cares?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Barry, the girl in the waterfall add is Katrina Skepper. I did another photo shoot advert with her in docklands and snapped her yawning away in my RV.
Fabulous in 'The Flesh'.............................. Ray.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

British vandalism at its best...
:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Was that the lovely (then) Kim Wild in the first one?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> I still don't understand Johnny Depp driving to the desert and digging a hole..............what's he on ?
> 
> tony


About £250,000 plus royalties!!:surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Was that the lovely (then) Kim Wild in the first one?


Nah! Put yer specs on! or are they steamed up?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Nah! Put yer specs on! or are they steamed up?


Well she was a bit nice in the early years though Phwoar


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well she was a bit nice in the early years though Phwoar


So was the wife.0

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> So was the wife.0
> 
> ray.


She doesn't look in then


----------

